# Proof!



## PapaPigeon (Dec 22, 2004)

My dad is always being a jerk saying how showing pigeons isn't a real sport, and I know it is. Are there any websites or something to that effect that I can show to PROVE it?!?! Thanks guys.


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

Okay...calm down...Dad is DAD...why does he say showing pigeons isn't a real sport? 
What does he consider a real sport? 
I personably think any competition is a sport...
but that's ME. 

I love barrel racing my horse...the speed and turning is such a rush!!!

Raising and breeding my doves and pigeons...this will be the first year I will be showing my doves and pigeons...if I place...I WILL BE ALL PUFFED UP!!!!... REALLY BIG!!! That's another kind of rush!!!! 

But even when I don't place at a barrel racing jackpot...or if I don't place this year with my doves and pigeons...I'll give it my best...and I think that's what really counts! 

I love competition...win or loose!!!!!
Dawn


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Sport*

Some people don't think it is a sport because there is no ball. Badmitten is a sport and there is a birdie. Well we have birdies. Show birdie. LOL


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Pigeon raiseing is a hobby first. Showing is competing aginst others who show there birds. So that part is per say sport. Raiseing and showing pigeons is a art. It takes some strategy to breed raise and show good birds. Raceing pigeons is a hobby and sport.. Your dad is right one way. In that it does not relate to normal sports But is considered hobby. And to some the sport of pigeons. Its a catch 22 on the persons view.


----------



## PapaPigeon (Dec 22, 2004)

*haha*

I'm not worked up, he's just retarded sometimes. That helps NOT. Just Kidding thanks guys. Well he just walked by and smirked at the fact that the web-site is called "pigeon talk." Can you train pigeons to kill? JUST KIDDING.


----------



## fantailgirl (Jul 19, 2005)

My ex was a jerk and said that showing horses wasn't a sport. I barrel race, too, and I can tell that IS A SPORT!!! If barrel racing isn't a sport, nothing's a sport. 

ANYTHING that falls under the term "competition" is a sport. That's what I was taught by my Sports Medicine teacher. Just 'cause it ain't football doesn't mean that it isn't a sport. I fully consider showing anything is a sport. You're dis_play_ing your talent in caring for and breeding your animals. If it wasn't a sport, just a simple hobby, then why would we have a Grand National with thousands of breeders and birds? Why would rabbit breeders have an ARBA National Convention every year, where over 5,000 people show over 50,000 rabbits? Why would dog breeders have the American Kennel Club? See, they are sports, and they have proof to back it up. I'm done saying the word "sport". It's starting to get on my nerves.

My dad is just like yours. He just doesn't understand my obssesions with my birds and rabbits. He still calls them "useless" animals, even though I've made my name as one of the best Florida White breeders in the nation! He just doesn't give a damn.


Badmitton! I LOVE badmitton! Best aerobic exercise ever devised by man, with a close follow by tennis! Just don't do what I did and hit yourself upside the head with your raquet. That really does hurt. My ear was all red and puffy for two days after that incident. And right in the middle of fair week! Oh, the humility!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I enjoyed your post fantail girl.

Parents are funny, and so are kids.

My 17 year old son doesn't understand why I enjoy the sport of pigeons so much, he thinks it is boring. He doesn't "get it". Although he can relate to our two pet pigeons that he has bonded to, he is embarrased if his friends find out we own pigeons.

I won't call him a jerk, I chalk it up to age, no interest, influence of friends, and has so many other interests that are more important to a 17 year old boy!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Maybe he is meaning it doesn't fit dictionary definitions of 'sport'?



> A sport consists of a physical activity or skill carried out with a recreational purpose: for competition, for self-enjoyment, to attain excellence, for the development of a skill, or some combination of these. A sport has physical activity, side by side competition, and a scoring system. The difference of purpose is what characterises sport, combined with the notion of individual (or team) skill or prowess.


But see the last one here:



> 1.
> a. Physical activity that is governed by a set of rules or customs and often engaged in competitively.
> b. A particular form of this activity.
> 2. An activity involving physical exertion and skill that is governed by a set of rules or customs and often undertaken competitively.
> *3. An active pastime; recreation*.


But some things - like shooting game - are often called a 'sport' by those who do it, and I would consider that most unsporting!

John


----------



## PapaPigeon (Dec 22, 2004)

*Lol*

I guess it's all who says it. I say 'jerk' loosely. Actually alot of kids my age think it's weird when they HEAR it, but after I show them the pijies most of them sort of 'get it' it's like skate-boarding or video games to them. LOL


----------

